# Recommended intense dog grooming course?



## Eliteanimalcare (Aug 23, 2012)

The cheaper the better! I can only find ones that are around £3,000. Is this average price? I have no experience in grooming at all. Can anyone recommend a good course? Thanks


----------



## jeannesmith471 (Aug 23, 2012)

I am planning on adopting a dog too but I am worried about the grooming costs. I would also like to go through a training or something so I can do the grooming myself.


----------

